# Buying Raw at Stores



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Does anyone buy any raw at grocery stores? For example...chicken legs, wings, beef? 

If so..what kind of beef do you buy (stew meat, filet D) etc), and do you only buy organic? Or is any meat made for human consumption okay?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I know there are a lot less expensive options out there for feeding raw, but I buy all of my meat for my dogs at the grocery store...chicken, beef, turkey & some pork.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mac's Mom said:


> I know there are a lot less expensive options out there for feeding raw, but I buy all of my meat for my dogs at the grocery store...chicken, beef, turkey & some pork.


Do you buy it all organic? Or just steroid/antibiotic/hormone free?


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Local Ethic markets are where I buy the majority they give me deals since I frequent them and have nice variety -interesting cuts. But if I forget to thaw something out or I am at the grocery store and see a deal I'll pick it up.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Do you buy it all organic? Or just steroid/antibiotic/hormone free?


I buy whats on sale for my dogs as well as my husband & myself. 

However my cousin is into organic meat and has found its a lot less expensive to buy directly from organic farmers than buy organic from stores.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I buy it all at the grocery store and I buy what's on sale (with the exception of hearts, livers and kidneys since those are staples and they're not expensive at full price anyway). If I bought only certified organic, I wouldn't be able to afford it since Ralphie eats about 2 lbs a day! I try to think of it this way - if my dog were out in the wild hunting, he wouldn't NOT kill something that was antibiotic/hormone-free. He'd kill what he could to nourish himself, so I buy whatever meat is on sale. He hasn't gotten sick (vomit & diarrhea) on anything raw that I've fed him thus far. Mrs. P is right; the local ethnic markets have a better selection at lower prices, but I'm pretty sure it's only at the safe-for-human-consumption level and isn't antibiotic/hormone-free. Dogs can even eat meat that's "off" e.g. meat that smells, is starting to turn bad or already has turned bad and they won't get sick; the acid in their stomachs is much stronger than in humans that will break down and kill even salmonella. So in my eyes, buying organic really isn't necessary for the dog. 

As for boneless beef I usually just get ground beef, the cheaper the better or thinly sliced steaks in a family pack.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I buy from a variety of places. One is a wholesale meat place, another is a local butcher who can get duck necks in for us. We've bought from a local poultry butcher for necks/feet/organs. One local butcher sells us tracheas. As you meet more people that buy raw, you can network sources.

No, it's not organic. Some of it is grassfed but not most. Most of it is for human consumption.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Im with most of you, I feed regular store meat not some overpriced whole foods stuff. Its not feasible. The chicken I get at fiesta market costs 50 cents a lb for 1/4s,necks, or backs. It says usgi not grade a, that means it may have a bruise or a broken bone, who cares.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I feed raw vital essentials, though I use my local food store for soup bones, raw marrow bones. Get four or five nice size bones for four dollars. Better then any processed treats and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

I buy direct from grocery stores. 
Winco has back, thigh and leg Quarters in 10 lb bags for .79 cents a pound.
Wal-Mart carries a 10 lb bag of the same usually for .59 cents a pound.
Wal-mart also carried 1.5 pound containers of chicken livers for about a dollar. 

Local butcher orders me a 40 lb box of chicken necks with the trachea's for .99 cents a pound. 

I watch for marked down, but, I have noticed that the more "expired" the meat is the stinkier my dogs gas becomes.

If you don't mind the stinkies, then you can get awesome deals on "near to" best before dates, or just "expired" best use before dates.

Winco marks there "near to" expire(breasts, thighs and legs) 5 pounds for 1.50... but you have to be on your toes and watch.

I bought a freezer strictly for my dog food. And they get a chiller drawer in the fridge up stairs.

I am still looking for Green Tripe in my area.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I get a lot of my food through my grocery store. No, not organic. I can't afford organic for myself, let alone my dogs. Tripe I now get through a Blue Ridge Beef dealer. Natural raw pet food diet, beef | chicken foods for dogs or cats, natural animal nutrition - Southeastern

Mutton/lamb I get directly from a breeder. Eggs are from my own chickens.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

if you go to the ethnic markets (asian/mexican), you can get fresh meats for much cheaper than the walmarts of the world. i feed mainly chicken quarter/gizzard/heart/liver and it costs me around 60 dollars a month. they also have good deals on what i call treats (chicken feet, pig feet, knuckle bones) 

also dogs have a highly acidic stomach and can eat almost anything (ex. poop). feeding your dog organic is going wayyy overboard imo


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I buy organic at the store or sources i know is organic regardless if certified. To me it's more than just for health reasons but the support of certain practice. Not preaching but explaining why I do it. I'm also not well off but this is an area I want to intentionally invest in and spend less on other things to compensate.


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

I buy all of my meat at the grocery store. I buy whatever is on sale. Vallarta has leg quarters for $.69 per lb every 3 weeka or so. i sometimes have a hard time finding organ meat. As far as tripe I can't affors raw so I settle for tripett (sp)


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My ethnic market has chicken for .50-.70 cents a lb. Thats for a variety from drums to 1/4s, necks, gizzards,feet and backs. Beef costs more, but she gets some when its on sale, plus some beef kidney, liver, chicken liver etc...
Its illegal to sell hormone and steroid chicken, so some marketer is treating you like a sucker when it says steroid/hormone free and costs extra. And the antibiotics are applied as a tiny chick and arent in the chicken when you eat it. Its more important what they are fed.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I only feed raw to one of my dogs because the other can't tolerate it, but I do buy from either the grocer or sometimes online.


----------

